# 2022.09.13 • Trovoada nas Serras do Porto (Vista de Valongo/VG-Quintarei)



## windchill (19 Set 2022 às 19:35)

Estes são alguns dos registos que consegui ao captar ao longe, da trovoada que se formou no interior do distrito do Porto na madrugada de 13/Setembro.

Registos simples, mas é o que se arranja... e o importante mesmo é estar presente! 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMKKvi]
	
2022.09.13 - 024600 (NIKON D7200) [Quintarei - Valongo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMKmbM]
	
2022.09.13 - 030834 (NIKON D7200) [Quintarei - Valongo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMKmbr]
	
2022.09.13 - 031004 (NIKON D7200) [Quintarei - Valongo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMKKsY]
	
2022.09.13 - 031430 (NIKON D7200) [Quintarei - Valongo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nMLhed]
	
2022.09.13 - 031604 (NIKON D7200) [Quintarei - Valongo] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------

